# At the age of 22



## Concreteguy (Jul 20, 2020)

Can you believe this kid? Good God, what potential!

[ame]https://youtu.be/tdI7oNzkIKQ[/ame]


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 20, 2020)

Talk about genetics!


----------



## AR-15 (Jul 22, 2020)

That’s insane.......AR


----------



## AR-15 (Jul 22, 2020)

Concrete guy your pic is looking pretty awesome too!........AR


----------



## Barn1234 (Jul 24, 2020)

Damn, dude's in good nick


----------



## GearPro (Aug 28, 2020)

Holy hell. Kid’s got what it takes.


----------



## javman (Sep 22, 2020)

Hopefully he'll have a future in the sport and not keel over like so many young ones today. Has a lot of potential for sure.


----------



## *Bio* (Sep 25, 2020)

I hate him already! Hahaha!!  What I would have given to look like that at 22!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 16, 2020)

Kid's massive.


----------



## BOWTECH (Oct 20, 2020)

There aware some incredible genetics. 22? Wtf? IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## Finephysique (Oct 22, 2020)

You see some amazing Russian amateurs but they never seem to bother or have much interest in pro competitions. I always found it odd.


----------



## DrBeefcake777 (Oct 29, 2020)

Finephysique said:


> You see some amazing Russian amateurs but they never seem to bother or have much interest in pro competitions. I always found it odd.



I get that, but I think its more of a financial decision of "can I make more money BBing or being an accountant for example" or "do I want to keep doing this for the next 20 years or have children and have a life with my new wife, etc

I could have top tier genetics and be a hyper responder to gear and be completely dedicated and have everything it takes, but if I had a better career with guaranteed money and it enabled me to be able to be with my family more and just maybe make some side money on instagram, etc while working my career, Id prob do that rather than compete.

But damn he sure does look gifted. And gifted with that young smooth youthful skin always makes it look even better.

Young Lee Priest had that smooth skin and lets be real, some of the best shape of all time, he was just a tiny huge af guy if that makes sense. I actually personally rank prime Priest in my top 3-5 personal favorite physiques. Not to be confused with top 5 of all time. Ronnie is the goat, but I liked Lees physique more. Flex Wheeler is a top fave of mine too all time but not a GOAT by any stretch of the term


----------



## BIGAINS (Nov 15, 2020)

He is a beast, must have started very young.


----------

